# Hastings Piston Rings



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Day All

Finally, some rain here!

Looking to buy some Hastings Piston rings for an unplanned engine rebuild of a 389. 

The part# that I'm in search of is 2M639 at .030 oversize. 

Anyone know of a good source?

Thanks to all who respond.

Omni


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

You might try Hastings themselves. Here yah go:


Hastings Manufacturing Company
325 N. Hanover St.
Hastings, MI 49058 USA

+1 269 945 2491
+1 269 945 4667 (fax)

+1 800 776 1088

(I used them in a Chevy 350 in a Studebaker, they were really good rings, seated well and have held up for the guys I sold the Stude to.)

Locally, all I could find selling them was Advance Auto Parts.
Luck!


----------

